# River flow help



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Can someone point in the right direction for a newbie to fly fishing on how to understand the river flows? I need it broken down barney style for me so I understand it and know when to fish.. Any good websites that may help


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

What river


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

Ya it depends on the river. River flows are measured in CFS (cubic feet per second) and can be found online http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/rt. Most of the northeast Erie tributaries are best fished in the 200 to 400 CFS range, some up to the 500.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

There is a river flow sticky at the top of the steelhead forums that has a lot of info on river flows and reading the gauges. That should help you out.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for quick responses


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Try practice.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Way to help a guy out. You are a true sportsman thru and thru.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

to understand the flows ...you need to know your river(s) . Every time you go out look at the flow ..in time you will learn what is normal , low , high , fishable and unfishable. Most rivers have a range for '' normal '' fishing and a range that you can fish them high with a change in techniques....it just takes time ...sorry there's no short cuts...as you learn your river you will know how to fish it thru experience ....I really only fish 2 rivers most of the time ....the Stillwater and the Mad . I know that if the Stillwater is about 150ish it will be off color but fishable ....I have fished it at 225 and caught fish but wasn't really worth going .....150 and below is good on that river....fish are in normal spots and feed and behave as they should .....the Mad on the other hand Ive fished from as low as 145 to as high as 700ish....700 was spooky not doing that again....from my experience the Mad fishes well from 200ish up to 400ish normally ...above 400 say to 600 its big streamer time .....you need to learn your rivers for the flows to make much sense.....that's the best I can do. good luck.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

there are a few more points I can make....flow stability ='s water clarity . if your river has been running 200 for a week it is most likely clear or normal color ...if it takes a sudden jump say to 350 it will be off color . small jumps in flow don't generally hurt water clarity or fishing ....but again you need to know your river to determine a small jump from a large one.....if the Stillwater jumps from 80 to 200 ...I'm not going .....if the Mad jumps from 200 to 350 I'm there fishing big streamers .....all rivers are different.....just start paying attention to your rivers and you'll figure it out.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

ldrjay said:


> Way to help a guy out. You are a true sportsman thru and thru.


I'm sorry. Do you think there's a better way? Let's hear it.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Why flymaker just did. I learn by asking questions. The guy said he new. Give him something. Geez. I asked him what river and got nothing so I cant help. Nevermind I forgot why flyguys get a good  rap


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

www.riverboss.com 
for many of the rivers I fish, plus they are adding a ton more soon.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Flymaker thanks for your help. Yes, I am new to the sport. I do not have any friends who fly fish. Fallen513 I am not asking for super secret squirrel stuff I am just asking to be pointed in the right direction So I can learn. If I wanted a smart alec comment I'd talk to some underprivileged youth who never experienced what discipline is. I have fished the Rocky a few times and I am going to try the Vermilion this year too


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

AC_ESS said:


> Flymaker thanks for your help. Yes, I am new to the sport. I do not have any friends who fly fish. Fallen513 I am not asking for super secret squirrel stuff I am just asking to be pointed in the right direction So I can learn. If I wanted a smart alec comment I'd talk to some underprivileged youth who never experienced what discipline is. I have fished the Rocky a few times and I am going to try the Vermilion this year too



no trouble man. Just take some notes ...it really helps if you can drive across the river like on the way home from work ....you can check the gauge on your phone and look at it....in time you will understand the range at which the river fishes in...and be ably to tell how much rain bumps the flow.....But not everything is constant ...it depends on more than just the amount of rain ..if the ground is saturated the jumps will be bigger and the river will be muddier...if the ground is super dry like after a hot summer and rock hard....if it rain very hard over a short period most will run off into the rivers.....slow climbs in flow affect the fishing less than quick sharp bumps.....


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

For a quick understanding on river flow on USGS Conditions look at these 2 variables, 25th percentile and median under the CFS flow gauge. Usually anything over median is a bit too much to wade fish but not for experienced waders throwing big stuff.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Yakphisher said:


> For a quick understanding on river flow on USGS Conditions look at these 2 variables, 25th percentile and median under the CFS flow gauge. Usually anything over median is a bit too much to wade fish but not for experienced waders throwing big stuff.


explain please .....not following the 25% and median thing....Ive been in the mad well over median and not had much trouble .....till it gets to be like 700+ .........I now call the ball at 650 but am still very careful ..... I had a day last winter ....I had my gear in the truck and stopped after work ..I didn't check the flow prior to getting in it......well I got in and got 1 nice brown about 24'' .....after landing the fish I had trouble getting out of the water and was almost afraid to move......very spooky will never do that again....flow was over 750 after the fact........lesson learned...it may have been location in the stream but there where a few very tense minutes.....that's why I call it at 650 from now on.....I'm 6'2'' 230 ...anything over 650 on the mad can be just unsafe depending on location.....I tend just to look at total flow ...25% and median change yr to yr and water table conditions......not try to be a smart ass....just not following you totally.....


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

AC, your question was a broad one and not something that's easy to answer...much akin to asking someone to teach you how to dunk a basketball or shoot free throws. 

Going out and doing it on the river of your choice is truly the best way to learn.


Good luck.


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks streamstalker. That was one of the most informative and helpful posts I have seen on here in a long time.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

That is some very good information indeed Streamstalker and I must also add that fallen513's statement has some credence to it. Since I primarily fish down south, I am always checking the release schedule posted by TVA before I venture to the river. 0-750 CFS release on top of the natural river flow is comfortable easy wading. Up to 1500 is tricky and not too many people will wade when it is that rate, although I still feel comfortable doing so. Anything over 1500 limits wading only to a few areas, you will otherwise look like Brad Pitt in "A River Runs Through It" when he is fighting a fish and taking a ride down the rapids. My point being and I believe fallen513 was trying to convey this as well, you do have to find your limitations and you will only know what that is by getting in the water to experience it. Now that you have a link provided by Streamstalker, you can relate your comfort level to a particular flow rate and know when to or not, step in the river to fish.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Can we make this a sticky?


----------

